# Hanging Wall Shelf



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

One of my favorite areas of woodworking is carving and sculpting. This is a wall hanging shelf I made out of some maple and rosewood I had been saving for just the right project. 

It is 24" wide 6" tall and the shelf is 5" deep and hangs with a pair of metal keyhole hangers I bought at Lowes. I recessed then just enough so the shelf sits flat on the wall. The finish is 4 coats of tongue oil.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> One of my favorite areas of woodworking is carving and sculpting.


it shows...
I seriously like this shelf...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job, Greg.
You are really getting good at the sculpting. Good Job.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...The finish is 4 coats of tongue oil."

Yechhh! 
(Ok, pickled cow's tongue on a sandwich I can see...  )


----------



## spruitt2800 (Dec 30, 2014)

Very nice job Greg.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

That is wicked cool, I'm a lurver of maple too I have a big chunk of Quilted in the basement. I'm almost a beginner carver, I now have 4 gouges, a bunch of chisels and an x-acto knife.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Holy mackerel...you are certainly upping the ante, Greg.

Looking forward to you next project.

I still can't make bowls as good as Harry's.......


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very very nice Greg.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> "...The finish is 4 coats of tongue oil."
> 
> Yechhh!
> (Ok, pickled cow's tongue on a sandwich I can see...  )


oops...! gotta stop spitting and lickin that woodwork... but it is cheaper than buying canned finishes


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

impressive work. well done.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Greg-meister, That carving is super-cool and the symmetry is amazing. It almost appears to be able to fly-away!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great looking shelf!!


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

thanks everyone...I have made a lot of projects over the years and the carving and sculpting always seems to draw be back to doing it after doing some other wood project.
Happy new Year to you...!!!


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

Beautiful Greg!


----------

